# Vomitting



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Jazzy was 4 month when she started vomitting. She couldn't keep her food down. This vomitting kept going on for 2 days. The vet prescribed an anti biotic and after that she was good to go. 2 month later, at the age of 6 month, same story again. Until last monday. In the morning she was all fine till about 3pm. She started vomitting again like I never seen before. Every hour she would vomit. Called the vet and he recommended to stop feeding her for 24hrs anything till the stomach calmed down. She had to drink water though. The poor thing didn't moved at all on Tuesday. Slept the whole, didn't go out or even play with the kids. Wednesdaymorning we took her to the vets office. She was dehydrated, weakened, depressed. Immediately she was hospitalised. We did the whole nine yards like bloodtests, xrays and so on. 

On the xray a dark spot appeared in her stomach so she had to go in surgery. After the surgery the vet showed me what he took out from her stomach that caused the problem... A kong toy!! Instead of struggling to get the treats out of it my "smart girl" swallowed the whole **** thing. Still it's unbelievable how she survived months with the kong in her stomach. But we are so happy to have our girl back. Now she can start eating in a normal way and gain weight. She only weighs 29pounds and thats not healthy for an almost 8 month old V.

She will be discharged from the hospital today. We can't wait to have her home again.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! Happy to hear that she's doing better!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Woah!!! That's crazy! Glad to hear your girl is ok and that she will be with you again very soon!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Scary, very scary. Glad Jazzy pulled through this ordeal.

I did not feel comfortable with the little Kongs as well. Took one out of his mouth when he was about 4 months old thinking he just might swallow it. Never gave it back to him. I know now it was the right decision.


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to hear she's doing well, it's pretty scary when they take sick like that.

Our last V (also named Jazz) had a fondness for eating whole socks. Unfortunately, with 2 small children, our warnings of picking the socks up often went unheeded. Anyway, same thing happened, went in for surgery and 6 socks were pulled from her stomach. She was fine after that (bugger still would swallow a sock from time to time, but they would always pass or be thrown up). Anyways, as someone who also has a really sick dog (GETTING WORRIED Post), I'm glad to hear your Jazzy is coming home.


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Jazzdog,

What did your vet prescribe Jazz after the surgery? Is she still on a special diet? Ours has been prescribed Hills prescription diet.


----------

